# Where do you buy your meat?



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Just wondering where everyone buys all their meat from, supermarkets? Butchers? Back of a car boot? Lol

Where's the best place to buy it from and what's the average price now adays as it just seems to be getting quite expensive!

http://www.cranstons.net/shop/cumbrian-meat-boxes/

Are these meatboxes good value for money?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

That looks a pretty good bargain. I was going to make a trip down to the Plumgarths shop in Kendal, but as Cranstons is only half a mile away from me I may just pop up town instead. 
Plumgarths do have great quality meats at good prices but you can't order from the website, you look at the website for what you want and then phone it through.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Costco Aberdeen Angus , and mince stewing steak and there chicken very very good better than some of the local butchers


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

My mate, cost of washing his car  

Gotta love a swap :thumb: 

Moving away soon though


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Local butchers.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Morrisons or the butchers. Fish down the market


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

prob too far but google edmund howdle brownhills and check his prices fantastic meat


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

11alan111 said:


> prob too far but google edmund howdle brownhills and check his prices fantastic meat


It's not been updated since June 2006.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Musclefoods.com :thumb:


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

Kingshaun2k said:


> It's not been updated since June 2006.


prob hard to believe but his prices are nearly the same as online


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Musclefoods.com :thumb:


Prices look excellent there! Have you tried them yourself?


----------



## Harry1212 (Apr 13, 2013)

I order regularly from Muscle Food and its spot on

The chicken breasts taste a lot better and don't shrink like the supermarket ones, which have been injected with water and all sorts to make them look nice and big when they are sitting in Tesco, but 10 minutes on the grill and they half in size


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Another one for Costco, :thumb: unless my local Hoffman's is having a sale!! :doublesho

NEVER will I buy meat from a Sunday market, not with all the "fake/condemned" stuff floating around from Bradford and other unsavoury places, that have recently been in the news!! :doublesho


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Kingshaun2k said:


> Prices look excellent there! Have you tried them yourself?


Yeah I use them regularly for bulk chicken breasts, liquid egg whites etc.

Their burgers are really nice 

Use code DH7712 if you do order and you get 4 chicken breasts free :thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

I prefer the local butchers but if I a being lazy and in the supermarket then waitrose.


----------



## Brianpilman (Mar 24, 2012)

I use one of four local butchers or for those in the Wrexham area you can't beat bicks chicks on the ind estate for bulk ckicken or large joints of meat


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Yeah I use them regularly for bulk chicken breasts, liquid egg whites etc.
> 
> Their burgers are really nice
> 
> Use code DH7712 if you do order and you get 4 chicken breasts free :thumb:


Do you have a site like this one that does fish?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Kingshaun2k said:


> Do you have a site like this one that does fish?


Afraid not matey.

Your local fish market would be the best option.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Morrisons or the local butchers. Our local butchers even slaughter the piggies on site.

Watch 'em being brought in on Tuesday, squealing away, couple days later, fresh bacon for sale inside the shop...


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

I used musclefood.com for the first time this week. Top draw service. Just starting to try the meat but it looks top draw and very good value.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Smithfield Market. Prices and quality are fantastic. Go and see this man he's a lot more polite trust me.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Shaun,


Kingshaun2k said:


> http://www.cranstons.net/shop/cumbrian-meat-boxes/
> Are these meatboxes good value for money?


Amazing that you chose a Cranston's box. :thumb:

Well, the lambs that go into those boxes come from a farm just 12 miles from
Penrith. I stay there twice a year. The farmer usually wins either 1st or 2nd 
prizes at almost every market auction show he attends. He's very passionate
about his animals, so it's top quality! You can also buy his lamb from the 
butchers at Shap and the butchers in the Penrith Arcade. Ask for Barry Brass' 
or Low Row lamb.

If you want beef, then go directly to the farm. David Hewitt (01931 715000)
herds Highlands and has very good value meat. His steaks are tasty and he
has mince is to die for! No comparison to the horrid stringy stuff that you
cannot separate. Become a regular and you'll get some bargains too. Say
Steve from Lowestoft sent you.

Orton Farmers market has some good poultry / duck suppliers along with other
tasty bits - second Saturday of every month. Producers like Deer'n'Dexter
(Jane) have venison, Dexter beef, and organic veal, though these are not 
cheap, you won't better the flavour!

Enjoy!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

essexjoe85 said:


> I used musclefood.com for the first time this week. Top draw service. Just starting to try the meat but it looks top draw and very good value.


Good man, what did you go for?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Just spent £80 at musclfoods, the steaks were bloody awesome, the beef jerky was dam fine yehaaarrrrr and the chicken breasts are mahoooosive!!!!

Delivered on time and boxed very well.

Nice find Dan :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Yeah I use them regularly for bulk chicken breasts, liquid egg whites etc.
> 
> Their burgers are really nice
> 
> Use code DH7712 if you do order and you get 4 chicken breasts free :thumb:


Used the code and got free breasts!!!!! :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Good man, what did you go for?


I got the 5kg of chicken breast, 2.2kg of bacon which was lovely. Beef roast joint. Diced turkey, diced beef, mince and egg whites for a mate


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Just spent £80 at musclfoods, the steaks were bloody awesome, the beef jerky was dam fine yehaaarrrrr and the chicken breasts are mahoooosive!!!!
> 
> Delivered on time and boxed very well.
> 
> Nice find Dan :thumb:





ITHAQVA said:


> Used the code and got free breasts!!!!! :doublesho :doublesho


Glad you liked it matey :thumb:

I've got some Hache steaks to try this week, they were buy 2 get 6 free


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

I tried the hache steaks on friday after getting that offer. Were really nice, just like a burger. Only about 5 drips of grease from mine when grilled!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Brianpilman said:


> I use one of four local butchers or for those in the Wrexham area you can't beat bicks chicks on the ind estate for bulk ckicken or large joints of meat


Didn't know they did other meats as well. Looks like I'll have to pop in next time I'm down at CLB picking detailing stuff up.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

essexjoe85 said:


> I tried the hache steaks on friday after getting that offer. Were really nice, just like a burger. Only about 5 drips of grease from mine when grilled!


Yeah I'd read they were just a bigger burger.

If they taste like their normal burgers then it's all good :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

always go to the butchers , support your locals and all that

Sausages for example are nearly always ming from supermarkets, from my butchers they are superb with nicely ground meat blasted from carcases with nice skins !

Id also rather buy meat i.e steaks etc that hasnt been sweating in its packaging for days...


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

cleancar said:


> always go to the butchers , support your locals and all that
> 
> Sausages for example are nearly always ming from supermarkets, from my butchers they are superb with nicely ground meat blasted from carcases with nice skins !
> 
> Id also rather buy meat i.e steaks etc that hasnt been sweating in its packaging for days...


Some are although we eat Aldi's sausages a lot and they are gorgeous, we had a lot of compliments about them at bbq's during the summer, which we thought was funny. And that comes from me who makes his own sausages most of the time.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

super market unfort rather supporting local butchers. Although I must try

went the weekend and it cost £10.45 for decent enough size. remember when paid about £6 plus less than a year ago ? they had large chickens for £5 thought ( which cost wise for me at the mo would of helped ha ha ) but the GF wanted beef. She was suppose to give half thought , still waiting


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

slineclean said:


> super market unfort rather supporting local butchers. Although I must try
> 
> went the weekend and it cost £10.45 for decent enough size. remember when paid about £6 plus less than a year ago ? they had large chickens for £5 thought ( which cost wise for me at the mo would of helped ha ha ) but the GF wanted beef. She was suppose to give half thought , still waiting


Trouble is people can't afford to support local anymore. I used a local greengrocer a few weeks back, lovely traditional one in a local village. As i only wanted 1 courgette and a leek i thought i would to save stopping at supermarket on way home. 1 courgette and 1 smallish leek cost me £1.79, i nearly died on the spot. Out of curiosity i texted wife and told her we needed courgette and leek for dinner. She stopped at supermarket on way home and got pack of 3 courgettes and bunch of leeks for £1.49.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

My latest order turned up ...


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Tbh I have always bought my chicken from telco or asda for convenience but heard good things from a few people from muscle food as its all lean meat. Will hopefully start from there soon!

You all need a george foreman too, I have a 3 serving one for around £30 from argos does the job very well


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Third order from Musclefood arrived yesterday


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Third order from Musclefood arrived yesterday


What you go for this time matey? :thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Third order from Musclefood arrived yesterday


Supposed to be good stuff im tempted - How do you find it for quality and price


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

theshrew said:


> Supposed to be good stuff im tempted - How do you find it for quality and price


See post 14 :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4292534&postcount=14

I've been using them for a while.

Some of my favourites...

Chicken breasts - £5/kg

10 x 6-7oz British Rump Steaks - £29.00

15 Steak Burgers - £15.00


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> What you go for this time matey? :thumb:


5Kg chicken breasts
6-7oz British rump steak x5
Pure Beef grass fed Beef jerky x 6 (50gm packs give you 30gm protein per pack :thumb



theshrew said:


> Supposed to be good stuff im tempted - How do you find it for quality and price


Depends what you call quality for the price, most people see price as the be all and end all, but if you want to eat right, its all about the nutritional quality of the fuel you eat. The missus tells me the prices are good 

IMHO I think muscle food is good value, although their pork chops are no better or worse than decent Tesco ones. The rest of it so far is high end quality. I would say 90% of my whole food protein will be coming from muscle foods :thumb:

My favourites are 5kg of 250gm Chicken breasts, Rump steaks, Beef Jerky and as of next week my Tuna will be bought from them too


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> 5Kg chicken breasts
> 6-7oz British rump steak x5
> Pure Beef grass fed Beef jerky x 6 (50gm packs give you 30gm protein per pack :thumb


Had the rump steak on Tuesday and it was very nice. Really tender and only a couple of drops of fat. All for £2.90 :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Never seen this site before but looks good.

I assume it'll all be ok to freeze etc as I won't eat all that quickly!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Never seen this site before but looks good.
> 
> I assume it'll all be ok to freeze etc as I won't eat all that quickly!


Spooky Costco chicken is great and as good as butcher it is £6.95 a kg so this site is very competitive if just as good


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Never seen this site before but looks good.
> 
> I assume it'll all be ok to freeze etc as I won't eat all that quickly!


Yeah, I've got two months worth of meat in my freezer :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Just ordered 15x50gm Pro Beef.

Best nutritional value Beef Jerky I've found to date :thumb:

Per 50gram bag

Energy (kcal)
*137.0*
Protein
*30.5g*
Carbohydrate
*0.10g*
Fat
*1.3g*

Very few ingredients:
Beef 220%, Salt, Coriander, Pepper, Nutmeg, Garlic, Chilli, Distilled Vinegar, (preservative) Sodium Nitrate.

No artificial colours, flavours, MSG, gluten, wheat or sugar :thumb:

MMMMMM!!!! Tasteeeeee, I'll try to stick to one bag per day


----------

